# Stud Fees for Registered Buck + Precautions



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 16, 2010)

The hubby has expressed an interest in offering our Registered Boer Buck up for stud. I have my reservations about this, but I would like some info from you guys first. What is the "normal" price range for a stud fee? Would you only breed to certain does - such as those that are also registered and from a CL-free herd? What about any other precautions?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 16, 2010)

Read this post to get some opinions on stud fees.

It really depends on how you feel about it.  If you do not want to take a chance on bringing your buck into other herds or having does from other herds into your home, then don't do it.

In my area, people are much more lax when it comes to breeding their does.  I know of three people I can breed with - no questions asked.  But I know their herd and they know mine.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 16, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I know of three people I can breed with - no questions asked.




Sorry, that just struck my funnybone..  I literally chuckled out loud a bit.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 16, 2010)

OMG - I so didn't get it at first...then I read what I wrote again...then again...thinking what the....OH! HA HA HA 

That's me - speaking without thinking again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 16, 2010)

You could always require a vet check done along with proof that they are CAE & CL free. Also, some people just bring the male out to the driveway and the doe is never in the barnyard. I have heard a price of $50 for a driveway breeding and some charge board like $2 a day for letting does stay on your property but since I don't do it myself, I don't know all the pricing.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 16, 2010)

As for outbreeding...

I was watching someone's goats once when I noticed a hairless lump on one's chest.

Not great.

I called the owner and told him, and he just said to try to get her in a stall to herself.  Cool, no problem.  Then he asks if anybody seems to be in heat (these were does turned in with a buck) and I'm like...yeah...there's one who seems a little lovey.  He asks which one, so I give him a tag number and a description, and he's like 'Oh, cool'...

Turns out, she's not his...she's just there for breeding service.

Now, what if that abscess had...................


----------



## ()relics (Jul 16, 2010)

As far as stud fees;  If you don't have a show winner,  some high powered stud with a proven record of producing show winning kids, or an ennobled superstar I wouldn't think the stud fee would be worth the hassle/risk.  Make that _I know_ the stud fee Isn't worth the hassle and definitely not worth the risk.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 21, 2010)

We loaned our Kinder Buck out to someone this past year. Her herd came from the same people as ours. So we felt safe. She paid us $200 to keep him for two months and breed all her does.

But I wouldn't do it again. It was too scary. We got him back and kept him seperate and got him tested for everything again. Luckily he was diease free. But still. Too much worry and risk.


----------

